# Sergei Bortkiewicz



## DrKilroy

I can't believe we haven't got his thread yet...

He was a really late romantic - he died in 1952, but never changed his compositional style to make it more modern. Here are some charming examples:











He also wrote some chamber and symphonic music, but I am not familar with it.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## KenOC

I have his 1st Piano Concerto and his two symphonies.

The concerto is definitely the real stuff, well above the run of 2nd-tier romantic concertos. Haven't listened to the symphonies yet, but now I have an excuse!


----------



## alexi

I found his piano concerto through an ftp when I just started listening to classical (5 year ago), I've always liked it a lot. Have his symphonies too, haven't really listened to them though, will do.

I've read somewhere online a few years ago that his style is uninspired and bland, could someone explain to me why anybody would say that?


----------



## Head_case

I came across his piano concerto on a Hyperion release some time ago. Very pleasing elegant work. At the time I was quite into Medtner too. 

Alexi - the idea of 'style' is a pre-modern notion, which one the bourgeoise was besotted with. The modern listener tends to bracket Bortkiewicz with the 'romantic style' and as little makes him stand out from other romantic composers, other than being a romantic composer of x nationality, the criterion set for the modern critique fails to penetrate into the romantic heart of the music. 

Or at least that is how I understand things: which is why it's perfectly okay to ignore what online critics say is uninspired and bland. They are just jealous ... can't pronounce his name lol


----------



## alexi

Thx for the answer!


----------



## Ukko

Here'a link to a website dedicated to him:

http://ingp0040.home.xs4all.nl/

Years back, a Russian (or at least Soviet) immigrant living in western Canada supplemented his income by selling cassette recordings of Bortkiewicz's piano music - made from midi files. I found the piano emulation distracting.


----------



## LindnerianSea

Just got into his symphonies this summer ! what a hidden gem ~ They are very Russian with a taste of Glazunovian nostalgia and Tchaikovskian angst. I have a weakness for composers with exquisite control in adagios.


----------



## Orfeo

^^^
My goodness, yes.


----------



## Fenestella

I find some of his piano compositions irresistible.
These are my favorites so far:
Etudes, Op. 15, No. 6 & No. 8
Ein Roman, Op. 35, No. 6 (Vorwürfe) & No. 8 (Höchstes Glück)
Quatre Morceaux, Op. 65, No. 3 (Épithalame)
Valses, Op. 27 No. 3 (La Viennoise)
Sonata No. 2, Op. 60, Mvt. III (Andante misericordioso)
Minuit, Op. 5, No. 2
Im 3/4 Takt, Op. 48 No. 2


----------



## Pugg

Fenestella said:


> I find some of his piano compositions irresistible.
> These are my favorites so far:
> Etudes, Op. 15, No. 6 & No. 8
> Ein Roman, Op. 35, No. 6 (Vorwürfe) & No. 8 (Höchstes Glück)
> Quatre Morceaux, Op. 65, No. 3 (Épithalame)
> Valses, Op. 27 No. 3 (La Viennoise)
> Sonata No. 2, Op. 60, Mvt. III (Andante misericordioso)
> Minuit, Op. 5, No. 2
> Im 3/4 Takt, Op. 48 No. 2


If it sounds like the piano piece posted above, hats up. :tiphat:


----------



## TxllxT

Sergei Bortkiewicz Symphony No.1 in D major "From my Homeland", Op. 52















Bortkiewicz: Symphony No.2, Op.55 - Japanese Premiere















Sergei Bortkiewicz (1877-1952) : Piano Concerto No. 1 (1912) **MUST HEAR**















Bortkiewicz - Piano Concerto No. 2 For Left Hand















Bortkiewicz - Piano Concerto No 3


----------



## TxllxT

Sergei Bortkiewicz Russian Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra, op. 45 (second edition)















Sergei Bortkiewicz. Violin concerto, op.22















Sergei Bortkiewicz - Cello Concerto in C minor, Op. 20















Sergei Bortkiewicz.Ballet Suite "Thousand and One Nights",op.37






Sergei Bortkiewicz Symphonic Poems "Othello", Op. 19















Sergei Bortkiewicz Austrian Suite for string orchestra,Op. 51






Sergei Bortkiewicz Overture to a fabulous opera, op. 53


----------



## TxllxT

Ernest So plays Bortkiewicz Sonata No. 1















S.Bortkiewicz - Piano Sonata No.2















Sergei Bortkiewicz ‒ 10 Preludes Op. 33















Sergei Bortkiewicz Preludes Op.40 Kairy Koshoeva (piano)















Sergei Bortkiewicz - Piano Works - Part I.wmv















Sergei Bortkiewicz - Piano Works - Part II.wmv


----------



## TxllxT

Sergei Bortkiewicz Sonata for Violin and Piano















Sergei Bortkiewicz Suite For Strings "From My Childhood"















Sergei Bortkiewicz Yugoslav Suite, ор. 58






Sergei Bortkiewicz: Polonaise op 12/3 Jouni Somero, piano















Sergei Bortkiewicz - Minuit Op. 5






Sergei Bortkiewicz - Impressions, Op. 4 (1907) [Score-Video]















Bortkevych.Romance for cello and piano


----------



## MusicSybarite

Fortunately, we can enjoy his two magnificent symphonies in an excellent recording made by the Hyperion label. Both works are worth listening, above all the 2nd, one of the best ones created by a Russian/Ukrainian in a conservative mould, bringing some reminiscences from Glazunov, Tchaikovsky and I dare to say, Borodin.

The 3 piano concertos are exquisite too. People especially mention the No. 1 as his greatest one. It's been several years since I listened to them, and I need to rectify that by giving them a spin again.

His piano music seems very promising and entertaining.


----------

